# Requested green look



## nunu (Dec 27, 2007)

Hey everyone!!
This look has been requested by CaraAmericana! 

What i used, all MAC unless noted.

FACE: Studio tech foundation, Blot powder pressed, Ablaze blush, Studio finish concealer.

EYES: UD PP, Teal pigment, Golden olive pigment, Humid, juxt and nylon eyeshadows. Feline kohl power, Glitter eyeliner in lime dandy and maybeline intense xxl mascara. 

LIPS: Vaseline, Kinda sexy lipstick and white magic lipglass.

FACE BRUSHES: 116, 182, 190 and 242.

EYE BRUSHES: 217, 219, 224 ans 239.







Start off with a clean moisterised face.






Get your face stuff together






Studio tech foundation, blot pressed powder and Studio finish concealer.
First I apply my concealer under my eyes using the 242 brush. Then I apply the foundation using my 190 brush and then i buff in the pressed powder using the 182 kabuki brush and lastly i prime my lips with vaseline.


Face all set! Ignore the cross eyed Look! LOL






Now i apply UDPP all over my eye area from lid to crease.






Now i get my 239 brush and golden olive pigment and 






Apply it all over my lid.






Eyes closed






Now i get my 239 brush again wipe it using tissue paper and get my teal pigment.






Apply it all over the lid LIGHTLY, you don't want it to look too dark






Eyes closed 






Now i get the 217 brush and Humid eyeshadow






Apply it onto my crease in wind wiper motion.






Eyes closed






Now get the 219 brush, Juxt and Humid es






Apply juxt to the inner lower lashline and tear duct. Then apply humid to the outer lower lashline






Now get ready for highlighting! Get the 224 brush and Nylon eyeshadow.






Lime dandy glitter liner and Feline kohl power.






Apply Nylon on the browbone area and blend all of the colours together. Now line waterline with Feline kohl power and apply lime dandy in short strokes on the lower lashline.
















Now i apply mascara.






Now my eyes are all done!

Get ablaze blush, kinda sexy lipstick, white magic lipglass and the 116 brush ready.






Apply ablaze on your cheekbones.






Now i put on Kinda sexy lipstick and apply white magic over it.

all done!!!











Thanks for looking
Hope you like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



CC is welcome and let me know what you think!!
kisses


----------



## xxainixx (Dec 27, 2007)

pretty!!!!!!


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Dec 27, 2007)

Very pretty. Thanks for taking the time to do the tutorial.


----------



## frocher (Dec 27, 2007)

I love the tut, you look so good in green.


----------



## nunu (Dec 27, 2007)

thanks girls


----------



## MACATTAK (Dec 27, 2007)

Looks great Nunu!  Thank you for this!


----------



## nunu (Dec 27, 2007)

thanks


----------



## nunu (Dec 27, 2007)

oops double post


----------



## SparklingWaves (Dec 27, 2007)

Great tutorial.  Very pretty.


----------



## purrtykitty (Dec 27, 2007)

Pretty!!!  Great job!


----------



## nunu (Dec 27, 2007)

thanks ladies i'm glad you like it


----------



## dominichulinda (Dec 27, 2007)

very nice!

I think I might try that fondation.


----------



## CaraAmericana (Dec 27, 2007)

I love you!
I love you!
I love you!

Gorgeous and easy to do! Thank you so much chica! Now I need to find out if my local counter still has lime dandy


----------



## nunu (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm glad you like it!


----------



## Hilly (Dec 28, 2007)

You did a great job!! Such a sweet<3!


----------



## ecberger (Dec 28, 2007)

gorgeous! im gonna try this out
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



can you do a tut for teh last fotd you posted? the one with the red lippie?
LOVEd that one
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 this looks smashing too though lovexx


----------



## nunu (Dec 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_You did a great job!! Such a sweet<3!_

 
thanks <33

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blondesRbetter* 

 
_gorgeous! im gonna try this out
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



can you do a tut for teh last fotd you posted? the one with the red lippie?
LOVEd that one
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 this looks smashing too though lovexx_

 
Yes sure i will 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i will let you know when it's up thanks!


----------



## Melly44 (Dec 28, 2007)

I sooo have to do something my glitter liner i havent used it in a very long time! thanxs for reminding me and a great look im gunna try 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## PMBG83 (Dec 29, 2007)

Aw so pretty!


----------



## deadSAVVY (Dec 30, 2007)

you are gorgeous nunu!
thanks for the tut!


----------



## nunu (Dec 30, 2007)

aww thank you!!!
<333


----------



## Fee (Dec 30, 2007)

You did an amazing job!! I love this tut Thx For sharing this with us nunu 

<33


----------



## nunu (Dec 30, 2007)

thank you!! <33


----------



## Jot (Dec 30, 2007)

Nice tut. Looking great


----------



## breathless (Dec 31, 2007)

awesome. thanks!


----------



## jenanOyousif (Jun 23, 2008)

*love it good job keep going you do very well honey
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*​


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 24, 2008)

very pretty


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Jun 27, 2008)

gr8 tut


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jun 30, 2008)

very nice look


----------



## genie707 (Jun 30, 2008)

Great tut!!!


----------



## pichima (Jul 1, 2008)

great job! thanx for sharing this


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Jul 1, 2008)

Beautiful nunu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, I love the eyes. 


& thank you for the tut.


----------



## Pamcakes (Jul 23, 2008)

i love the pic of u w.no makeup..ur naturally beautiful


----------

